# شبهة: الثالوث المقدس!



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

هذه صفحة نتناول فيها أنا وزميلي (*apostle.paul*) أطرف الحديث عن فلسفة الثالوث المقدس: *الآب والابن وروح القدس*.​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*هو الثالوث فلسفة ؟؟؟؟

الثالوث اعلان الهى اعلنه لينا الله فى ابنه يسوع الكلمة مش فلسفة 

على العموم اطرح ما تريد وكلنا اذان صاغية 
*


----------



## amgd beshara (2 أبريل 2014)

تسجيل .. for fun


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 أبريل 2014)

متابع ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أبريل 2014)

مقدما، الموضوع ليس ثنائياً، ويمكن للجميع الإشتراك فيه وقتما أرادوا..


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*حسب الإيمان المسيحي الأرثوذوكسي*: فإن (*الآب*) هو الأصل، بينما (*الابن*) مولود من الآب، (*والروح القدس*) منبثق عن الآب. وهذه الأقانيم الثلاثة ذات جوهر واحد، ونفهم علاقتهم بناء على (*الاحتواء المتبادل*)، أي: هذه الأقانيم إله واحد، وكل أقنوم منها إله، ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة.

هل لدي لبس في فهم عقيدة (*الثالوث القدوس*)؟ أي: هل أقرُّ على هذا الفهم قبل الانتقال للحوار؟​


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*Molka Molkan*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

لقد طلبت من زميلي (apostle.paul) أن يكون حوارا ثنائيا، فطلب مني أن أضع الموضوع هنا، وقال: اتكل على الله انت افتح موضوع بس ومش هخلى حد يدخل فيه ​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> *حسب الإيمان المسيحي الأرثوذوكسي*: فإن (*الآب*) هو الأصل، بينما (*الابن*) مولود من الآب، (*والروح القدس*) منبثق عن الآب. وهذه الأقانيم الثلاثة ذات جوهر واحد، ونفهم علاقتهم بناء على (*الاحتواء المتبادل*)، أي: هذه الأقانيم إله واحد، وكل أقنوم منها إله، ولكنهم ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة.


*تعديلات بسيطة

الاقانيم هى الله الواحد وكل اقنوم هو الله بملئه وليس مجرد " اله " 

فهم ليس ثلاثة " الله " فالله واحد بذاته وجوهره وطبيعته  *


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> لقد طلبت من زميلي (apostle.paul) أن يكون حوارا ثنائيا، فطلب مني أن أضع الموضوع هنا، وقال: اتكل على الله انت افتح موضوع بس ومش هخلى حد يدخل فيه


*خليك معايا ولو حد ليه تعليق على كلامك هنخليه فى الاخر*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أبريل 2014)

ليس من حق أي عضو أن يمنحك هذه الميزة إلا الإدارة وحدها..
فالخطأ مشترك بينك وبينه..
وعليه الموضوع عام..


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*المبحث الأول (أزلية الأقانيم):*

*A. البداية*: كون الآب هو الأصل، فهو أزلي، ولكن لدينا مشكلة في أزلية (الابن) وأزلية (الروح القدس):
1. (الابن) مولود، وكل مولود له نقطة بداية، ومن له بداية فهو حادث، والحادث ليس بأزلي. 
2. (الروح القدس) منبثق، وكل منبثق له لحظة انبثاق، وهي بدايته، أي هو حادث، وكل حادث ليس بأزلي.

*B. الاحتياج: *ولد (الابن) من (الآب)، وانبثق عنه (الروح القدس):
1. (الابن) محتاج للآب، والأزلي مستغن بنفسه، فهو ليس بأزلي.
2. (الروح القدس)  محتاج للآب، فهو كذلك حادث، أي: ليس بأزلي.
3. (الآب) لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن الابن والروح القدس: (*الله محبة*).

يعد سير غور هذه النقاط، ننتقل لغيرها.
​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*انا عايز افهم حاجة هو ايه الفرق بين اللى انت قولته وبين اللى قاله اريوس

مهو اريوس فى القرن الرابع طلع وقال طالما الابن مولود فهو غير ازلى وله نقطة بداية لان الولادة حادث 

وانت اتيت فى عام 2014 لتعيد نفس كلام اريوس فى القرن الرابع 

على العموم خلينا نرد تانى على اريوس فى كلامك 

انك افترضت وجود زمن فى " السرمدية " لكى تنسب لله افعال زمنية 

 فانت قولت كما روج اريوس
*


> *(الابن) مولود، وكل مولود له نقطة بداية، ومن له بداية فهو حادث، والحادث ليس بأزلي.*


*
وطالما وضعت كلمة " بداية , حادث " اذن فنحن دخلنا فى نطاق الزمانيات والله لا يوجد فى الزمن من الاصل بل هو خالقه واى شئ ينسب اليه يكون فى نطاق " السرمدية " 

فالابن مولود فى السرمدية فمهما بعدت بخيالك المحدود لتدرك بدء الله الازلى الذى لا بدء له ستجد الابن كائنا ولو وضعت بدء له فهو ايضا بدء للاب لان لا كينونة لاحدها بدون الاخر

ان عينت لى " متى " كان بدء الله فى السرمدية فحينها ساعين لك " متى " ولد الابن من الاب 

تعرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نخلص النقطة الاريوسية دى وندخل فى النقطة الاكثر اريوسية التانية وهى احتاج كل اقنوم للاخر وعدم كينونته الذاتية   
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*نخلى اثناسيوس يجلنا القرن ال 21 يرد على اريوسيين العصر الحالى بنسب الزمانيات للاله السرمدى

من مقاله الاولى ضد الاريوسيين

*
*قولوا أيها   		المهاترون عديمي التقوى، ما المقصود بالوقت   		الذي لم يكن فيه الابن موجوداً؟   		فإن كنتم تشيرون بهذا إلى الآب. فإن تجديفكم يكون أعظم. لأنه من غير اللائق   		أن يقال عنه " كان   		في وقت ما" أو أن يشار إليه بكلمة "وقت". لأنه كائن   		دائماً وهو موجود الآن. وحيث أن الابن أيضاً موجود فهو (الآب) أيضاً موجود،   		وهو نفسه الكائن. وأبو الابن. فإن كنتم تقولون أن الابن كان موجوداً مرة،   		حينما لم يكن موجوداً، فالجواب هو أن هذا كلام   		صبياني أحمق. إذ كيف يكون هو   		نفسه موجوداً وغير موجود؟ وإذ تجدون أنفسكم في حيرة أمام هذا التضارب في   		الأقوال، فإنكم يمكن أن تقولوا، أنه كان هناك "وقتاً ما " حينما لم يكن   		الكلمة موجوداً، لأنه هذا هو المعنى الطبيعي لظرف الزمان "وقتاً ما"   		الذي   		تستخدمونه. والقول   		الذي سجلتموه بعد ذلك هو "الابن لم يكن موجوداًُ قبل أن   		يولد". هو مساو تماماً لقولكم " كان هناك وقت ما لم يكن موجوداً" فسواء هذا   		القول أو القول الآخر، فكلاهما يعنى أنه كان هناك زمن سابق على الكلمة. إذن   		من أين أتيتم بهذه الأقوال؟ لماذا تزمجرون كالأمم وتقولون كلمات فارغة   		زائفة ضد الرب وضد مسيحه؟.   		لأنه لم يسبق لأي كتاب من الكتب المقدسة أن استخدم تعبيراً مثل هذه   		التعبيرات عن المخلص، بل بالأحرى تقول عنه "الدائم"، "الأزلي" والمشارك   		دائماً مع الآب   		في الوجود، في البدء كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند الله.   		وكان الكلمة الله"   		ويقول عنه في الرؤيا ما   		يلي "الكائن والذي كان   		والآتي"   		فمن يستطيع إذن أن ينتزع الأزلية من ذلك "الكائن". "   		والذي كان" ولأجل هذا   		الأمر عينه كتب بولس وهو يتكلم عن اليهود   		في الرسالة إلى أهل رومية قائلاً    		:"ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن فوق الكل   		إلهاً مباركاً إلى الأبد". وحين   		كان يتكلم مع الأمميين قال "لأن أموره غير المنظورة ترى بوضوح منذ خلق   		العالم مدركة بواسطة المصنوعات قدرته السرمدية   		وإلوهيته"   		وما هي قدرة الله؟. هو نفسه يعلم في مرة أخرى قائلاً "المسيح هو قوة الله   		وحكمة الله"]   		أنه بالتأكيد لم يكن يقصد الآب بهذه الكلمات، كما كنتم تتهامسون كثيراً   		فيما بينكم قائلين أن "الآب إنما هو قوته الأزلية" ولكن الأمر ليس هكذا.   		لأنه لم يقل أن الله ذاته هو القوة  بل أن "القوة   		هي قوته". فمن الواضح   		الجلي للجميع أنه استخدم الهاء في قوته (ضمير الإضافة في الغائب المفرد)   		ولم يستخدم "هو" (ضمير الغائب المفرد   		في حالة الفاعل) ولكنه ليس غريبا (عن   		االآب) بل هو (الابن) خاص به ذاته. أقرأوا أيضاً سياق الكلام "وأرجعوا إلى الرب". " وأما الرب فهو الروح"   		وسترون أن هذا النص يشير إلى الابن.*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

* فمن   				الضروري إذن أن نجيب هكذا: أن الله كائن وهو كائن منذ الأزل، وحيث   				أن الآب كائن دائماً، فإن بهاءه أيضاً   				الذي هو كلمته، هو   				أزلي   				كذلك. وأيضاً فإن الله الكائن، عنده الكلمة من ذاته وهو أيضاً   				كائن.   				* *فلا   				الكلمة أتى   				إلى الوجود فيما بعد،   				أي بعد أن لم يكن موجوداً من قبل،   				ولا الآب كان   				في وقت ما بدون كلمة. لأن التجاسر المتهور على الأبن   				يؤدى إلى التجديف على الآب، كما لو كان قد ابتدع لنفسه من خارجه   				حكمة وكلمة وأبناً. لأنك أن استخدمت واحدة من هذه ا(الأوصاف   				الثلاثة)، فإنما   				هي تعنى المولود من الآب كما سبق أن قيل. 
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

الله أزلي، أي: هو الأول ليس قبله شيء، وهو الآخر ليس بعده شيء، هو الأول بلا بداية، والآخر بلا نهاية، فهو أزلي سرمدي، دائما كان، ودائما سيكون.

إذن، إن تجاوزنا عن الأقانيم من حيث كنه الله، *فما الدليل على كون أن الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> لله أزلي، أي: هو الأول  ليس قبله شيء، وهو الآخر ليس بعده شيء، هو الأول بلا بداية، والآخر بلا  نهاية، فهو أزلي سرمدي، دائما كان، ودائما سيكون.


*هذا هو ايمانا الذى نحن مؤمنين بيه ما الذى انت اضفته

فهو الاول والاخر البداية والنهاية الالف والياء الازلى الابدى الكائن واجب الوجود 

هذة هى لغتنا وفكرنا 

*


> إذن، إن تجاوزنا عن الأقانيم من حيث كنه الله، *فما الدليل على كون أن الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*


*اولا يوجد شئ اسمه الاب هو اصل الاقانيم " كلمة غير دقيقة وغير صحيحة لاهوتيا وليس لها معنى " 

ثانيا الاب بكونه ابا للكلمة وباثق للروح فالكتاب قال بوضوح ان الكلمة كان عند الاب مولودا قبل كل الخلائق " **بروتوتوكوس " وانه الابن الوحيد الجنس فالكلمة مولودا من الاب وقال يسوع عن الروح " الذى من عند الاب ينبثق 

فهذة العلاقة الاقنومية ليست استنتاج ادمختنا بل هو اعلان الهى لعلاقة الكلمة مع الاب بكونه المولود الازلى من الاب والروح بكونه المنبثق منه



*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*سأركز النقاش*: كيف ولد الابن من الآب قبل الخلائق؟ أي: ما هي الولادة؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> *سأركز النقاش*: كيف ولد الابن من الآب قبل الخلائق؟ أي: ما هي الولادة؟


*انت مش لخصته انت لغتيه لانك طرحت نقطة ولم ترد عليها بعد ردى

اجابة عن سؤالك حينما تعرف كيف ان الله كائنا ازليا ساجيبك عن كيفية ولادة الكلمة من الاب ؟

انت تدرك مفهوم الازلية ؟

لما ادركه انا هقولك يعنى ايه قبل كل الخلائق

اذا كان انا من الخلائق طالب منى ليه اشرحك ما كان قبلى ؟ 
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

1. أرجو منك أن يكون ردك منظمًا أثر.
2. عندما يبدأ النقاش بنقطة معينة، فإنَّه قد يتوسع أو يضمحل أو يتفرع، وكل ذلك تبع لمسار النقاش.
3. تركز النقاش حول نقطة، وهي: (*كون الابن مولودا من الآب، هل يتعارض مع أزليته؟*).
4. الأزلية هي صفة لله وحده؛ فهو غير محدود، دائما كان ودائما سيكون، فهو واجب الوجوب سرمدي؛ لا بداية له ولا نهاية.
5. بحثنا الآن ليس في وجود الله، بل في كنهه. الأرثوذوكسيون يعتقدون بالأقانيم الثلاثة: الآب والابن والروح القدس.
6. ولادة الابن هي سرمدية حسب اعتقادك، ومن هنا سنصعد بالنقاش:

*كل مولود حادث، ولكن بما أن (الابن) هو سرمدي، فما هي ولادته التي لا تتناقض مع الأزلية؟*

جوابك هو حجر الزاوية!​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*انا جاوبتك عن فكرة نسب الحدثية والزمن لذات الله السرمدية فى هذة المشاكة 

قبل ان اعيد اجابتنى يرجى من سيادتك تلخيص ما قد فهمته انت باسلوبك انت مما قولته هنا

منتظرك
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

*تلخيص مداخلتك هو*: وجود الآب والابن واحد منذ الأبد بلا بداية، ولا كينونة لأحدهما من دون الآخر.

​


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*مداخلتى مكنتش عن شركة الاب والابن الازلية 

انا مشاركتى علشان اوضحلك خطأك فى نسب الزمنية لذات الله 

انت تقول ان الولادة حادث ولابد ان يكون المولود له بدء 

وانا بقول لك هذا يخضع لما يخضع له الزمانيات لكن الله ليس زمنى والسرمدى لا يخضع للزمانيات هو الكائن الذى لا بدء له 

الولادة هى مصطلح بشرى قاصر جدا عن توصيف العلاقة بين الاب والكلمة فهذا هو اقرب مصطلح بشرى لتوصيف العلاقة بينهما 

مش هدف توصيف العلاقة بين الاب والكلمة كوالد ومولود انها نخضعها للزمانيات باعتباره حدث تم فى الزمان فيكون الاب سابقا على ابنه بالمعيار الزمنى لان لو دخل عنصر الزمن فيما يخص الله فقد حولناه من السرمدية لازمنتنا المحدودة يكون فيها ترتيب للاحداث واسبقية 

هدف توصيف العلاقة بينهما فى علاقة " اب وابن " لتوصيف علاقة طبيعية بداخل الذات الالوهى لا علاقها لها بالزمن 

الكلمة الحامل جوهر الاب المولود من جنس الاب بولادة غير زمنية لا توصف بانها " حدث " او " تحت الزمن " لكنها " فى البدء الذى لا بدء له "

هترجع تسال تانى تقولى ازاى الابن مولود والولادة حادث وهو ازلى 

هرجع اقولك ازلى وحادث دونت ميكس فاما ان يكون الله ازلى ولا يمكن ان يقال عنه " فى وقت ما " اما ان يكون زمنى " ووقتها نتكلم عن وقت ما تم ذلك "
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

إذن، تقرُّ أنَّ العلاقة بين الآب والابن ليست حقيقة كما تؤمنون: (*علاقة الوالد مع الابن*)، فالابن لم يولد من الآب؛ لأنَّ الولادة كما نعرفها فيها سابق (الآب) ولاحق (الابن)، ولكنك تنفي ذلك، *فهل أقر على هذا الفهم؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 أبريل 2014)

> إذن، تقرُّ أنَّ العلاقة بين الآب والابن ليست حقيقة كما تؤمنون: (*علاقة الوالد مع الابن*)، فالابن لم يولد من الآب؛ لأنَّ الولادة كما نعرفها فيها سابق (الآب) ولاحق (الابن)، ولكنك تنفي ذلك، *فهل أقر على هذا الفهم؟*


هل هذا ما فهمه من كلامه؟
ربما يصاب بجلطة دماغية عندما يقرأ كلامك هذا!


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> إذن، تقرُّ أنَّ العلاقة بين الآب والابن ليست حقيقة كما تؤمنون: (*علاقة الوالد مع الابن*)، فالابن لم يولد من الآب؛ لأنَّ الولادة كما نعرفها فيها سابق (الآب) ولاحق (الابن)، ولكنك تنفي ذلك، *فهل أقر على هذا الفهم؟*


*عزيزى الفاضل انا لا اتكلم عن " مصطلح " الولادة فانا مؤمن انه مصطلح بشرى استخدمه الوحى لتوصيف علاقة الكلمة بالاب مشكلتنا فى فهم المصطلح بمقياس " زمنى " وهو لا يصح ان ينطبق بهذا المفهوم على الذات الالهية السرمدية 

علاقة الاب بالكلمة علاقة طبيعية حقيقية جوهرية هذة العلاقة وصفت بانها " ولادة الكلمة من الاب  " وانا لا اعترض على هذا وان ارى ان اى لفظة بشرية لتوصيف ذات الله هى قاصرة بمدى قصور كل لغات البشر مجتمعة لتوصيف خالق الاكوان _تبارك اسمه _

فهذة ليست مشكلتى ولا اعتراضى . اعتراضى الوحيد على كلامك هو فهم المصطلح الذى يوصف به الازلى بمقاييس الزمن 

فى الزمن المولود يكون لاحق فى وجوده للمولود عنه لانها فى الزمن 

اما فى الازمنة الازلية التى لا نعرفها ومطلقة فلا يوجد زمن لكى يوجد ما هو يسبق الاخر
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

*حاول ان تنزع من عقلك حينما تتكلم عن الله اى فكرة عن الزمن الحدث الاسبقية اى شئ يحدد الله فى امور بشريتنا او عالمنا 

اى شئ يخص الله يفهم بطريقة مطلقة فالولادة بالنسبة لمن يعيشوا تحت الزمن حدث اما بالنسبة لله فهو خارج الزمن مطلق لا نعرف له بدء كما الله 

كما الله ازلى هكذا الكلمة المولد والروح المنبثق لان كل ذلك كان فى البدء وليس له بدء *


----------



## peace_86 (2 أبريل 2014)

*فقط لي توضيح بسيط ولا أريد المقاطعة..

أخي العزيز راعي البشارة..
انت تخطئ حينما تقول: ان الأرثوذكسيون يؤمنون بأن الله هو واحد بالجوهر ذو ثلاث أقانيم .. الآب والإبن والروح القدس..

الحقيقة أن كل المسيحيون يؤمنون بذلكـ الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس والإنجيليون بكل طوائفهم..
لذا يرجى استبدال كلمة أرثوذكسيون بكلمة مسيحيون وهذا لأنه بهذا الموضوع بالذات يؤمنون المسيحيون بنفس الفكرة..

فقط للتوضيح حتى  نكون أكثر دقة بكلامنا..

سلام المسيح يحفظك*


----------



## داعي البشارة (2 أبريل 2014)

يقول القمص ميخائيل مينا عن وصف الابن بالولادة:" *لا يمكن لعقل بشري أن يعرف علة هذا الوصف، أو كما قال القديس إثناسيوس معلم لاهوتيي العالم كلهإنه أمر لا يفسر)"*. لذلك يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي: *لا تخجل من الاعتراف بجهلك!!
*
إذن، كيفية الولادة مجهولة، وتؤمنون بها هكذا. وعليه، أكتفي في هذه النقطة؛ لأنه لا طائل من تحتها بعد هذا.

أتريد إضافة شيء، أم تنتقل للتي تليها؟​​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 أبريل 2014)

*قال القمص ميخائيل وقال القمص تادرس : وقال البابا اثناسيوس*




داعي البشارة قال:


> يقول القمص ميخائيل مينا عن وصف الابن بالولادة:" *لا يمكن لعقل بشري أن يعرف علة هذا الوصف، أو كما قال القديس إثناسيوس معلم لاهوتيي العالم كلهإنه أمر لا يفسر)"*. لذلك يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي: *لا تخجل من الاعتراف بجهلك!!*​
> 
> إذن، كيفية الولادة مجهولة، وتؤمنون بها هكذا. وعليه، أكتفي في هذه النقطة؛ لأنه لا طائل من تحتها بعد هذا.​
> 
> أتريد إضافة شيء، أم تنتقل للتي تليها؟​​



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة :
آه أريد إضافة : كيف كانت بداية الاله ؟؟؟؟
إن كنت لا تعرف كيف كانت بداية من لا بداية له 
إذن نعتبر أن الله غير موجود لان بدايته لا تعرف بأذهاننا ..
وكيف إستوي على العرش ؟؟؟؟؟
إذن لا إستواء على العرش مادامت الكيفية مجهولة
على حسب مقاييسك المغلوطة فى مداخلة رقم #28
وقال القمص ميخائيل مينا والقمص تادرس يعقوب والقمص أغسطينوس والبابا اثناسيوس ... (مبهر)
فقط إورد الاقتباس موسعا وفى كامل نصوصه الاصلية وفى سياقه و فى صياغته الكاملة الاصلية 



> كيفية الولادة مجهولة، وتؤمنون بها هكذا. وعليه، أكتفي في هذه النقطة؛ لأنه لا طائل من تحتها بعد هذا.


كل ( كيفيات ) و(مقادير) إلهنا الواحد الذات والطبيعة الثلاثي الاقانيم (مجهولة بشرياً) .. 
لان إلهنا فوق الوصف والادراك والمنطق هو فوق ال(كيف) وال(كم) ... هو يفوق عقولنا.وهذه فى صالح ايماننا لا ضده..
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
أما الكيفية  فهى* ليست من هذه الخليقة وليس كمثلها شئ*

.


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2014)

> يقول القمص ميخائيل مينا عن وصف الابن بالولادة:" *لا يمكن لعقل بشري أن يعرف علة هذا الوصف، أو كما قال القديس إثناسيوس معلم لاهوتيي العالم كلهإنه أمر لا يفسر)"*. لذلك يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي: *لا تخجل من الاعتراف بجهلك!!
> *
> إذن، كيفية الولادة مجهولة، وتؤمنون بها هكذا. وعليه، أكتفي في هذه النقطة؛ لأنه لا طائل من تحتها بعد هذا.


*نعم انا بعترف بجهلى ان ادرك الاله السرمدى بعقلى *

*فانا مؤمن بانه هو الكلمة الازلى ولا اعرف اكثر من ذلك لان لا يمكن للزمنى ان يدرك الازلى

ولا اجد اى غضاضة ان اقول انى  اجهل ما يفوق عقلى وليس من اختصاصى ان اعرف اكثر مما اعلن لى بالروح

وانا قولت هذا قبلا فى هذا الموضوع  *



> *فلا  تقلق يا عزيزى ان عجز عقلك عن تقديم اجابة عن سؤالك، وقولك " لا اعرف "  ليس لنقص في ايمانك بل نقص فى عقلك فلا يوجد مسلم يعرف " كيف استوى على  العرش " لكنى يريدنى ان اشرح " هو ازاى الاب كان بيحب الابن قبل كون العالم  "
> ان ادركت الله بعقلك فكر مرة اخرى فيما تعتقده فغالبا انت تعتقد فى اله صنعه عقلك *





> أتريد إضافة شيء، أم تنتقل للتي تليها؟


*يوم خميس وجمعة وسبت انا غير موجود فى منزلى مسافر مدينة تانية مش هقدر اتواصل معاك 3 ايام لو تحب بعد لما ارجع نكمل *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أبريل 2014)

*يمكنك ان تؤمن بانه فى البدء كان الكلمة لان هكذا اعلن لنا الله 

لكن لا يمكنى ان اعرف كيف ولد الكلمة من الاب فى الازمنة الازلية فلا يمكن ان اعرف ذلك ليس لان ايمانى ناقص لكن لان هذا ليس من اختصاص بشريتنا ان يعلن لها  

يكفى الان انك عرفت ان الله لا يقاس بالزمن ولا يخضع لمعايير زمنية *


----------



## داعي البشارة (4 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:
1. أنا مدرك أنَّ الله_ سبحانه _غير مدرَك بذاته لنا؛ لأنَّ عقلنا المحدود لا يدرك غير المحدود وهو الله. بيد أنَّنا آمنَّا بوجوده؛ لأنَّ خلقه يدلُّ عليه، فنحن نؤمن بوجود الله، أمَّا طبيعة الله فهي فوق عقولنا.
2. نحن_ المسلمين _نؤمن بأنَّ الله ليس كمثله شيء، وهذا بخلاف المسيحيين الذين يؤمنون بالآتي: (*وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا...». فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ، عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ*). 
3. فكوننا نؤمن أنَّ الله نزَّه نفسه عن الشبيه والمثيل ننزهه أن يكون استواؤه على العرش حقيقة كاستوائنا؛ لذلك لا عجب أن يقول الإمام مالك: الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول.
4. أمَّا (الابن) فهو (الكلمة)، والكتاب المقدس يقول: «*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ*»، ولفظ «*فِي الْبَدْءِ*» يدل على البداية، وبدايته يوم ولادته: «*أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ*»، فقد ولدت الكلمة، والكلمة مسحت، وبمعرفة وقت مسحها نعرف وقت كينونتها، والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا: «*مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*». ومعلوم أنَّ «*أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*» مقرون بالزمان اللاسرمدي، أي لا مجال هنا إلا للإقرار بذلك.
5. الله أزلي، وصفاته أزلية، قبل الأزمنة الأزلية: «*اللهُ الْمُنَزَّهُ عَنِ الْكَذِبِ، قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ*».​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2014)

> 2. نحن_ المسلمين _نؤمن بأنَّ الله ليس كمثله شيء، وهذا بخلاف المسيحيين الذين يؤمنون بالآتي: (*وَقَالَ  اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا...». فَخَلَقَ  اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ، عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ*).


إستخدامك لنصوص الكتاب المقدس في غير موضوعها، لن أسمح بتكراره، إن أحببت أن تستشهد بنصوص الكتاب المقدس ففي المنتدى هنا تفاسير لها لكي تفهم أنت وأمثالك، لكن إن حاولت إستخدام نصوص الكتاب المقدس فيما لا تعنيه، سوف أنذرك ومن ثم أطردك..

هذا أولاً،
أنتم تؤمنون بنصوص صريحة تقول بأوصاف بشرية في الله، مثل الساق واليدين والإستواء ..إلخ..



> 3. فكوننا نؤمن أنَّ الله نزَّه نفسه عن الشبيه والمثيل ننزهه أن يكون  استواؤه على العرش حقيقة كاستوائنا؛ لذلك لا عجب أن يقول الإمام مالك:  الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول.



منطقك خاطيء، إذ ان من المحتمل أن يكون النص الاول هو نص خاطيء او على أقل تقدير تفسيرك له تفسير خاطيء، بدليل وجود نصوص قرآنية أخرى تصف أشياء تؤكد أن "كمثله" أشياء كثيرة!


مالك قال هذا وانت تستنكر على المسيحيين أن يقولوا انهم لا يعلمون دقائق أشياء في طبيعة الله، مع علمهم بها!



> 4. أمَّا (الابن) فهو (الكلمة)، والكتاب المقدس يقول: «*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ*»، ولفظ «*فِي الْبَدْءِ*» يدل على البداية


البدء لا يعني البداية دائماً، بل يعني أيضاً "الأصل" وحسب اللفظ اليوناني نتأكد من هذا بسهولة، إذ أنه يتكلم عن الله..



> وبدايته يوم ولادته: «*أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ*»،


أكرر تنبيهي لك، وسأكتفي بالتنبية الكلامي هنا لأن تنبيهي ستراه عند إدراجي للمشاركة..



> فقد ولدت الكلمة، والكلمة مسحت،


أقنوم الكلمة في الكلام يعامل معاملة المذكر، فنقول: قد ولد الكلمة والكلمة مُسح، هذا بغض النظر عن خطأ فهمك للنص رأساً..



> وبمعرفة وقت مسحها نعرف وقت كينونتها،



لا وقت لكينونة الله، فكينونته لازمة أزلاً أبداً، ناهيك على عدم وجود دليل على الربط بين "مسحها" و " كينونتها"..

ناهيك على أنك تكرر نفس الخطأ الذي صححه لك الدكتور يوحنا عندما أخبرك انك تدخل ما تفهمه من لفظ "ولادة" في الكائنات البشرية، على الله، وهذا خطأ..

فلو كررته مرة اخرى فانت أحد أمرين:

1. إما مضيع للوقت، وهنا سأطردك فوراً.
2. مستواك العقلي دون المستوى، وهنا لن أسمح لك بالإستمرار إلا عندما تراجع تصحيحات دكتور يوحنا لك، وعندما تراجعها وتكتب مرة أخرى في الموضوع لو رجعت لنفس الخطأ سيتم طردك.



> والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا: «*مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*».


إذن فقد أثبتَ خطأك عندما قلت:


> أمَّا (الابن) فهو (الكلمة)، والكتاب المقدس يقول: «*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ*»، ولفظ «*فِي الْبَدْءِ*» يدل على البداية





> ومعلوم أنَّ «*أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*» مقرون بالزمان اللاسرمدي، أي لا مجال هنا إلا للإقرار بذلك.


وهذا خطأ منك كالعادة، إذ لم يقل الكتاب: منذ بداية *خلق* الأرض!!


وهذا واضح من كل الكتاب المقدس، فالأرض ليست أزلية في خلقتها، وأيضا واضح من ذات النص إذ يقول "منذ الأزل"..



> 5. الله أزلي، وصفاته أزلية، قبل الأزمنة الأزلية: «*اللهُ الْمُنَزَّهُ عَنِ الْكَذِبِ، قَبْلَ الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ*».



إذن، بحسبك فهمك  السقيم يكون الله نفسه لاسرمدي!!


أذكرك بتنبيهي..


----------



## داعي البشارة (4 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

عندما قلتُ لك: (*فما الدليل على كون أن الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*) كان جوابك:


> اولا لا يوجد شئ اسمه الاب هو اصل الاقانيم " كلمة غير دقيقة وغير صحيحة لاهوتيا وليس لها معنى "


ولكني ألفيت نيافة الأنبا بيشوى_ سكرتير المجمع المقدس، ومطران دمياط وتوابعها _يقول فى مذكرة اللاهوت العقيدى:" *فالآب هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث، وهو أصل الجوهر، وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للأقنومين الآخرين*"، فما رأيك؟ ​


----------



## داعي البشارة (4 أبريل 2014)

*Molka Molkan*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

1. أسلوب طرحك يثير التوتر، ولا يستوعب الآخر، بينما أنا أبتغي حوارا هادفا هادئا، الكل ينعم بالراحة ويحاول الفهم: أنا باحث عن الحق وأدعو إليه؛ فإن أقنعتني فأنا معك، وإن أقنعتك فأنت معي، وإن لم نقتنع من بعضنا فالله يحكم بيننا.
2. لا تسكتني بالقوة (الطرد)، يل بالحجة (الحكمة والبرهان)، فبين لي خطأ استشهادي، والزملاء لهم عقول: يقدرون على تمييز الصواب من الخطأ.
3. أرى أنَّ زميلي المحترم (apostle.paul)_ وهو الدكتور يوحنا _قادر على النقاش الهادئ، فأرجو منك ومن غيرك أن يتابعوا ردوده الطيبة، والإدارة الكريمة ترعى هذا الحوار الطيب.
4. بما يخص قوله سبحانه: ( *لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ* )، لا يبحث هنا؛ لأنه تشتيت للموضوع، إن أردت افتح له صفحة خاصة، أو يؤخر ريثما ينتهي النقاش الأصلي. 
5. زميلي المحترم (apostle.paul)، أنتظر ردك، ورد زميلي المحترم (Molka Molkan) يكون بعد انتهاء الحوار بيننا.

تحياتي للجميع.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2014)

> 1. أسلوب طرحك يثير التوتر، ولا يستوعب الآخر، بينما أنا أبتغي حوارا هادفا  هادئا، الكل ينعم بالراحة ويحاول الفهم: أنا باحث عن الحق وأدعو إليه؛ فإن  أقنعتني فأنا معك، وإن أقنعتك فأنت معي، وإن لم نقتنع من بعضنا فالله يحكم  بيننا.


مسألة الإقناع نتحاور لأجلها فلا مؤثر عليها أللهم إلا أنت لو لا تريد.



> 2. لا تسكتني بالقوة (الطرد)، يل بالحجة (الحكمة والبرهان)، فبين لي خطأ  استشهادي، والزملاء لهم عقول: يقدرون على تمييز الصواب من الخطأ.


أنا أسكتك بالنظام العام في القسم، فإن لم يعجبك النظام وأعجبك التفسير بالهوى، فمكانك ليس هنا وعليه سأقوم بطردك، وتذكر أني حذرتك..



> 3. أرى أنَّ زميلي المحترم (apostle.paul)_ وهو  الدكتور يوحنا _قادر على النقاش الهادئ، فأرجو منك ومن غيرك أن يتابعوا  ردوده الطيبة، والإدارة الكريمة ترعى هذا الحوار الطيب.



أنا من الإدارة الكريمة ، وها أنا أرعى الحوار، فتوخذ الحذر في مخالفة الإدارة..




> 4. بما يخص قوله سبحانه: ( *لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ* )، لا يبحث هنا؛ لأنه تشتيت للموضوع، إن أردت افتح له صفحة خاصة، أو يؤخر ريثما ينتهي النقاش الأصلي.


إذن لا تحاول الرد على شيء لن تستكمل الحوار فيه..




> ولكني ألفيت نيافة الأنبا بيشوى_ سكرتير المجمع المقدس، ومطران دمياط وتوابعها _يقول فى مذكرة اللاهوت العقيدى:" *فالآب هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث، وهو أصل الجوهر، وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للأقنومين الآخرين*"، فما رأيك؟


الكلمة لاهوتيا لها معنى مخالف لما تقصده أنت منها، وهذا ما أوضحه لك مراراً دكتور يوحنا، فانت تستخدمها بمعنى أن هذا أصل لوجود هذا في الزمن، أي أن الإبن حادث، وهذا ما لا تعنيه الكلمة في الإصطلاح اللاهوتي، فلو قرأت بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة ستجد الأنبا بيشوي نفسه يقول:





أي أنه يفسر كلمة "الأصل" التي تفسرها أنت بالإحداث، أنه: الوالد والباثق..


ويقول أيضاً (ناقلا عن القديس إغريغوريوس):

 [FONT=&quot]{"متى جاء هذان إلى الوجود؟" "إنهما *فوق كل "متى"* بل إذا تكلمت بأكثر اجتراء لأقول ومتى نجد الآب. متى جاء الآب إلى الوجود؟ *لم يكن أبداً وقت لم يكن فيه الآب. ونفس الشئ صحيح بالنسبة للابن وللروح القدس*. ولتسألنى مرة تلو المرة، أجيبك. متى ولد الابن؟ حينما لم يولد الآب، متى انبثق الروح القدس؟ حينما لم ينبثق الابن بل ولد -خارج دائرة الزمن وفوق قبضة (استيعاب) المنطق. *هذا وبالرغم من أننا لا نستطيع أن نقدم ما هو الذى فوق الزمن إذا كنا نود أن نتحاشى التعبيرات التى تتضمن فكرة الزمن*. لأن تعبيرات مثل "متى" و"قبل" و"بعد" و"من البدء" ليست خالية من معنى الزمن مهما على أى حال طوعناها إلا طبعاً إذا اعتبرنا الدهر أنه تلك الفترة التى تتزامن مع الأشياء الأزلية ولا تُقَسَّم أو تقاس بأى حركة ولا بدوران الشمس كما يقاس الزمن. لماذا إذاً ليسا بالمثل غير منبوعين ماداما أيضاً أزليين؟ *لأنهما منه وإن كانا ليسا لاحقين له. لأن غير المنبوع أزلى ولكن الأزلى ليس بالضرورة غير منبوع مادام يُنسب إلى الآب كأصل له. لذلك فبالنسبة للسبب هما ليسا غير منبوعين مادمنا ننسب إلى الآب أنه مصدرهما. ومن الواضح أن السبب ليس بالضرورة سابق لآثاره فالشمس ليست سابقة لضوئها.* إلا أنهما بمعنى ما بلا مبتدأ من ناحية الزمن (أى لا بداية زمنية لوجودهما)، حتى وإن كنت تُرعِبْ بسطاء العقول بمراوغاتك لأن مصادر الزمن لا يمكن أن تكون موضوعاً للزمن}. 


لذا، إن كنت تستخدمه بهذا المعنى، فهو نفس ما نعنيه، ولكن إن ظللت تستخدمه بالمعنى الآخر الخاطيء فالآب ليس أقل الأقنومين الآخرين..[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أبريل 2014)

*انا رجعت عزيزى خلينى ارتاح شوية وهرد عليك انتظرنى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2014)

*اهلا بيك استاذ داعي البشارة مرة تانية 

خلينى الاول اصليلك واى واحد يقرا المشاركة دى يصلى علشان داعي البشارة احنا مش عارفين هو هنا لاجل المعرفة ام لهدف اخر لكن فى جميع الاحوال احنا هنصليلك مش انك تعرف " يسوع " احنا هنصليلك انك تعرف " الحق " اينما كان هذا الحق

ثانيا خلينا نلخص اللى احنا قولناه علشان ننطلق منه

1- احنا قولنا ان الله كائن ازلى سرمدى لا يرتبط باى زمانيات فهو كان خارج الزمن لانه هو خالقه 

2- مصطلحات " ولادة وانبثاق " هى مصطلحات بشرية بحتة هى الادق اللى قدر الوحى الالهى يستخدمها لتوصيف العلاقة بين الاب والكلمة والاب والروح 

3- هذة المصطلحات تفهم فى نطاق " السرمدية " فلا يصح فهم اى شئ يخص الكائن الازلى بانه " حادث او سابق او تالى او وقت ما " لا يصح ان يخضع الله وكل ما يخصه لكل الزمانيات

4- اعترفت ولم اخجل منك بانى لا اعرف " كيف ولد الكلمة من الاب قبل الازمنة " ولا اعرف كيف " انبث الروح " فانا زمنى ولدت فى الزمن ولا اعرف امور الله الازلية وليس من اختصاصى ان اعرفها 

الى هنا انتهى وسافرت واكمل معاك 

يتبع .... 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2014)

*نبدأ 

حضرتك بتقول*


> 1. أنا مدرك أنَّ الله_  سبحانه _غير مدرَك بذاته لنا؛ لأنَّ عقلنا المحدود لا يدرك غير المحدود وهو  الله. بيد أنَّنا آمنَّا بوجوده؛ لأنَّ خلقه يدلُّ عليه، فنحن نؤمن بوجود  الله، أمَّا طبيعة الله فهي فوق عقولنا.


ودا الحق اللى فينا اللى قال عنه بولس 
* لأَنَّ أُمُورَهُ غَيْرَ الْمَنْظُورَةِ تُرىَ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ، قُدْرَتَهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةَ وَلاَهُوتَهُ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ.

فما انت قولته هو لغتنا وفكرنا وايمانا

*


> *نحن_ المسلمين _نؤمن بأنَّ الله ليس كمثله شيء، وهذا بخلاف المسيحيين الذين يؤمنون بالآتي: (وَقَالَ  اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا...». فَخَلَقَ  اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ، عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ). *


*
خلينى اهزر معاك شوية واقولك هو " ليس كمثله شئ " ولا " ليس مثله شئ " وفى فرق بين التركيبين جوهرى 

على العموم استاذ داعى البشارة ايضا قال الاسلام هذا " على صورة الرحمن خلق ادم " 
لكن خلينى اقولك فى فرق بين الصورة الادبية وبين صورة جوهريته 

لا احد يحمل صورة جوهرية الله فانا لست من نفس جوهره فانا جوهرى هو انسان وجوهره هو روح  سرمدى بسيط غير مركب

واكيد هو لا يقصد دا لكنه يقصد " الصورة الادبية " فنحن خلقنا فى الصلاح خلقنا فى القداسة فى شركة حقيقة مع الله فشركناه السيادة على خليقته نقدر نلخص كل دا فى مصطلح " الانسان الالهى " صورة الله غير المنظور

*


> *فكوننا نؤمن أنَّ الله  نزَّه نفسه عن الشبيه والمثيل ننزهه أن يكون استواؤه على العرش حقيقة  كاستوائنا؛ لذلك لا عجب أن يقول الإمام مالك: الاستواء معلوم، والكيف  مجهول.*


* 
كويس انت لا تعرف كيفية الاستواء بالرغم من انه معلوم لكن خشيت ان تقول " كفرا " على الله فقولت لا اعرف كيف استوى

وانا لا اعرف كيفية " ولادة الكلمة والروح " منه انا اعرف ان منطقيا الكلمة تولد والروح ينبثق ولكن لا اعرف كيف كان هذا قبل الازمنة  

* لاحظ ان الاستواء فعل خارج عن ذات الله  اما نحن فنتكلم عن ولادة وانبثاق بداخل الذات الازلية 

*


> * أمَّا (الابن) فهو (الكلمة)، والكتاب المقدس يقول: «فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ»، ولفظ «فِي الْبَدْءِ» يدل على البداية، وبدايته يوم ولادته: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»، فقد ولدت الكلمة، والكلمة مسحت، وبمعرفة وقت مسحها نعرف وقت كينونتها، والكتاب المقدس يخبرنا: «مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ». ومعلوم أنَّ «أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ» مقرون بالزمان اللاسرمدي، أي لا مجال هنا إلا للإقرار بذلك.*


*
خلينى اقرا معاك نفس الاعداد دى بس بفكر اخر 

النقطة الاولى / فى البدء 

لغويا لا يصح ان يكون البدء هنا بدء زمنى لان اتى بعد " اين ارخى " فى اليونانى فعل ماضى ناقص " كان " فهو كان فى البدء ولا احد يعرف ما هو البدء الذى كان كائنا فيه فهو فعل ممتد الى حيث امتدت فى الماضى فهو لغويا " بدء لا بدء له " 

ثانيا طالما نتكلم عن الله وقال فى البدء فهو طبيعيا يتكلم عن " بدء " لا زمنى ولا احد يعرف بدء الله لانه فى الحق لا بدء له فيمكن ان يفهم البدء اللازمنى بانه " فى الاصل " 

ثانيا / عدد انت ابنى انا اليوم ولدت
خلينا نلاحظ ان فى نقطتين هنا " انت ابنى " وهذا هى الحقيقة الازلية انه ابنه والحقيقة التانية " انا ولدتك " وهذا ما حدث فى الزمن فى تجسد الكلمة

فهذا الكلام لا يقال لاى مخلوق بل يقال للابن الذى فى حضن الاب فلما ميزه عن الملائكة قال كاتب العبرانين
**لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟  

النقطة التالتة / مسحة الابن 

نعم الابن مسح منذ الازل كمسيا ولكن اظهر لنا ذلك فى الازمنة وقت ارساليته فى الجسد 
*
*حَسَبَ إِعْلاَنِ السِّرِّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُومًا فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ،*
*وَلكِنْ ظَهَرَ الآنَ، وَأُعْلِمَ بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ بِالْكُتُبِ  النَّبَوِيَّةِ حَسَبَ أَمْرِ الإِلهِ الأَزَلِيِّ، لإِطَاعَةِ الإِيمَانِ

فالله لم يتفاجا بترتيب الاحداث فقرر ان يقول للابن سامسحك مسيا ومخلص بل كل التدبير الالهى معروفا لديه فى الازمنة الازلية ومسح الكلمة كمسيا كان منذ الازل ولكنه اظهر لنا فهو مسيحنا ومخلصنا منذ الازل وليس فى نقطة فى الزمن 

حضرتك بتقول
*


> * ومعلوم أنَّ «أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ» مقرون بالزمان اللاسرمدي، أي لا مجال هنا إلا للإقرار بذلك*


*
لو قريت ما بعده ستفهم انه يفهم انه " قلب كل الخليقة " ومع بدء الخليقة كان هو معه
**إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.*
* مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.*
*إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ*

لذلك ترجمتها بعض الترجمات قبل ان تكون الارض 
*New Living Translation
I was appointed in ages past, at the very first, before the earth began.

English Standard Version
Ages ago I was set up, at the first, before the beginning of the earth.

Holman Christian Standard Bible
I was formed before ancient times, from the beginning, before the earth began. 

NET Bible
From eternity I was appointed, from the beginning, from before the world existed. 

Aramaic Bible in Plain English
And before the world he was possessed by me, and from the beginning, before he would establish the Earth.

Jubilee Bible 2000
I was set up with eternal dominion, from the beginning, before the earth was.

King James 2000 Bible
I was set up from everlasting, from the beginning, before the earth was*.​
*
لو فى حاجة مردتش عليها نبهنى عليها*


----------



## داعي البشارة (6 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، حمدا لله على رجوعك الطيب سالما، وبعد:

1. كما قلت من قبل: لئلا يتشتت الموضوع، ما يخص قوله: (*لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ*)، ردي عليه يكون بعد انتهاء الحوار.
2. بخصوص تفسيرك «*نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا*»، فهو تفسير رائع ومقبول.
3. بالنسبة للنص: «*أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ*» فيه اضطراب: 
_لغة: أوائل الشيء مراحله الأولى، فمعنى: (أوائل الأرض) أي: منذ كانت كرة ملتهبة، تقذفها المذنبات. وقد بدأ النص اللاحق يفسر النص السابق، فأوائل الأرض فسره الكتاب المقدس: «*إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ*». فواضح أنه يتحدث عن الأرض قبل أن تظهر اليابسة والمحيطات والبحار والأنهار والينابيع والنباتات والحيوانات...إلخ، وهذه هي أوائل الأرض: «وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً».
أمَّا الاضطراب، فهو هنا: «مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ (زمن غير سرمدي)»، فكيف يكون السرمدي مساويا للا سرمدي؟ 
_وبناء على ترجمة: (قبل أن تكون الأرض) يحدث اضطراب، مع قوله: «إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ». أنظر إلى السياق: «*مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ تَكُونَ الأَرْضُ... إذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ*»، فما فائدة قوله الثاني مع وجود الأول؟ لا شيء؛ لأنه واضح: «قَبْلَ أَنْ تَكُونَ الأَرْضُ» = «لمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ». وهنا الاضطراب.
4. قولك: (لو فى حاجة مردتش عليها نبهنى عليها):
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3606071&postcount=34​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2014)

*لسه راجع عزيزى ردى عليك هيكون بعد حوالى 3 ساعات من دلوقتى

انا شايف ان فجوة الاختلاف بتقل جدا  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2014)

*اهلا بيك استاذ داعي البشارة

خلينا نقلص نقط الاختلاف بينا فى ما اتفقنا فيه وهو كالاتى

*


> * بخصوص تفسيرك «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا»، فهو تفسير رائع ومقبول*


*


يتبقى لنا نقطة سفر الامثال 

*


> *فمعنى: (أوائل الأرض) أي:  منذ كانت كرة ملتهبة، تقذفها المذنبات. وقد بدأ النص اللاحق يفسر النص  السابق، فأوائل الأرض فسره الكتاب المقدس: «إِذْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ  الْمِيَاهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ  أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ  الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ». فواضح  أنه يتحدث عن الأرض قبل أن تظهر اليابسة والمحيطات والبحار والأنهار  والينابيع والنباتات والحيوانات...إلخ، وهذه هي أوائل الأرض: «وَكَانَتِ  الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً».*


*
خلينى اقولك ان ممكن يكون دا تفسير لكن مش التفسير الامثل لان بقراءة النص بصورته الادبية العبرية هو لا يقدم تفسيرا علميا لمعنى " اوائل الارض " ولا هدف النص ان يربط كينونة حكمة الله المقتنى عنده بالخليقة . هدف النص هو ربط كينونته بما هو قبل بدايات الخليقة وبدايات الخليقة فى الثقافة العبرية هو الاتى 
**اذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.
 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.
 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ

فهدف النص الوحيد ان يقول ان قبل اى خلائق كانت الحكمة الالهية عند الله ودا وحده كفيل بان يخرج الحكمة من نطاق انها جزء من خليقة الله الى انها سابقة فى كينونتها للخليقة



هعطيك بعض اقوال العلماء وامل انك تكون لديك مستوى جيد فى الانجليزى
فى التفسير الاول يقول ان تعبيرات منذ الازل اول طريقه قبل ان يوجد بحار او جبال يوضح ان الحكمة ازلية بمعنى قبل ان يخلق اى شئ هى كانت
**From everlasting. In several expressions wisdom is said to be eternal: “at the beginning of his way” (v. 22); “when there were no seas” (v. 24); “before the mountains were founded” (v. 25); i.e., before anything was created, there was wisdom. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*i.e. id est (that is)*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Pfeiffer, C. F. (1962). The Wycliffe Bible commentary : Old Testament (Pr 8:23). Chicago: Moody Press*.
​ *

*


> *مَّا الاضطراب، فهو هنا: «مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ (زمن غير سرمدي)»، فكيف يكون السرمدي مساويا للا سرمدي؟ *


*
بالرغم من انى مبهتمش باللفظ اطلاقا ومش بيمثل بالنسبالى اهمية الا انى اوضحتلك ان النص يمكن ان يفهم على انه كينونته قبل الارض راجع اخر مشاركة
وايضا كلام فيليب شاف عن فهم مقوله منذ اوائل الارض كما فهم مزمور 90
*
*من قبل ان تولد الجبال او ابدات الارض و المسكونة منذ الازل                  الى الابد انت الله **How this establishment or production of Wisdom “from the foundation of the earth” is to be understood, namely, in the sense of an existence of Wisdom even prior to the earth (comp. Ps. 90:2), appears from the three following verses.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Zöckler, O., & Aiken, C. A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Proverbs (99). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc

*

> * أنظر إلى السياق: «مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ تَكُونَ الأَرْضُ... إذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ»، فما فائدة قوله الثاني مع وجود الأول؟ لا شيء؛ لأنه واضح: «قَبْلَ أَنْ تَكُونَ الأَرْضُ» = «لمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ». وهنا الاضطراب.*



*مش فاهم ايه الىل تقصده
 النص بيقول
**مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.
ويمكن ان يفهم هكذا " منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء من قبل ان تتكون الارض " ثم شرح معنى ذلك " اذ لم يكن غمر ابتدئت .... الى النهاية "

هدف الكلام وضع الحكمة الالهية المقتنية عند الله فى الازلية من قبل ابتداء الخليقة 

وانا ارى ان هدف الكلام واحد هو تمييز الحكمة عن خليقة الله
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2014)

> ولكني ألفيت نيافة الأنبا بيشوى_ سكرتير المجمع المقدس، ومطران دمياط وتوابعها _يقول فى مذكرة اللاهوت العقيدى:" *فالآب هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث، وهو أصل الجوهر، وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للأقنومين الآخرين*"، فما رأيك؟


*الكلام دا موجود فى الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا ....

يبقى معرفش الكتاب قال ان الكلمة ولد من الاب فى البدء وهكذا الروح انبثق اكتر من كدا معرفش 

اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق  
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (7 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، الرب يباركك:

1. بالنسبة للغة: فلا بأس بالعربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية، أمَّا العبرية فأقدر على المحادثة بحكم اختلاطي باليهود في فلسطين، ليس غير.
2. أنا مقتنع_ الآن _في أنَّ النص يدل على الأزل بالأسلوب سابق الذكر، فهذه إحدى طرقهم في التدليل عليه، والظاهر أنَّ استخدام لفظ (قبل) أفضل من لفظ (منذ)؛ فبه يزول اللبس: (*قَبْلَ أَوائلِ الأَرْضِ*).
3. قولك:


> اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق


*_الحقَّ أقول لك: *لقد نلت إعجابي بهذه الجرأة والصراحة، فلا خوف عليك إن التزمت بالحقِِّ حيثما ظهر.
_لكن، من قول نياقة الأنبا يشوى، يتبين أنِّي لم أخطئ عندما سألت: *فما هو الدليل على كون الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*
4. ورد في الكتاب المقدس لفظ (*الأزل*) ولفظ (*الأزمنة الأزلية*) ولفظ (*قبل الأزمنة الأزلية*)، فما الفرق بينهم؟

كل الاحترام لأسلوبك الراقي، وحوارك الهادف. نعمة الرب تباركك.​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2014)

*اهلا استاذ داعي البشارة

*


> *بالنسبة للغة: فلا بأس بالعربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية، أمَّا العبرية فأقدر على المحادثة بحكم اختلاطي باليهود في فلسطين، ليس غير*


*
طيب دا كويس جدا ورائع هنحتاجك كتير فى المنتدى فى اسئلة فى اللغة العبرية بما انك بتتكلمها كويس _دا بعد اذنك _
*


> *أنا مقتنع_ الآن _في أنَّ  النص يدل على الأزل بالأسلوب سابق الذكر، فهذه إحدى طرقهم في التدليل  عليه، والظاهر أنَّ استخدام لفظ (قبل) أفضل من لفظ (منذ)؛ فبه يزول اللبس: (قَبْلَ أَوائلِ الأَرْضِ).*


*
انا بحييك انا ايضا على قبول وجهه النظر بكل سلاسة خلينى اقولك كلمة بسيطة بعد كدا انى مبحبش اركز خالص فى اللفظ فانا بحاول اتقمص شخصية الكاتب اللى كتب الكلام دا وبحط نفسى مكانه علشان احاول اشوف هو بيقول ايه وخلينى اقولك ايضا واعترف ان هذا النص obscure غامض وكان سبب فى خلافات لاهوتية واسعة جدا حولت الكلمة من انها فوق الخليقة الى انها اول خليقة الله وجزء منها 

فانت لم تخطا حينما فهمتها على الزمن لكن زى ما قولتلك ليس هذا هو التفسير الوحيد والامثل 

*


> *الحقَّ أقول لك: لقد نلت إعجابي بهذه الجرأة والصراحة، فلا خوف عليك إن التزمت بالحقِِّ حيثما ظهر*


*
اشكرك انا مش بعاند واينما كان الحق انا بتبعه مش بدافع دفاع اعمى
*


> *لكن، من قول نياقة الأنبا يشوى، يتبين أنِّي لم أخطئ عندما سألت: فما هو الدليل على كون الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*


*
لا يا عزيزى لم تخطا بس مفهوم كلامه يسال عنه الانبا بيشوى فانا لا افهم فيما قاله خصوصا انه خارج سياق الاعلان الالهى 
*


> * ورد في الكتاب المقدس لفظ (الأزل) ولفظ (الأزمنة الأزلية) ولفظ (قبل الأزمنة الأزلية)، فما الفرق بينهم؟*


*
انا شايف انها كلها بنفس المعنى

فما هو قبل الازل ؟؟؟؟؟ هو الازل 
ومن هو فى الازل هو قبله وبعده فلا يمكن حده فى نقطة نحددها ان هذا هو الازل لكى يتواجد قبل وبعد فقبل وبعد الازل هو الازل 

*


> *كل الاحترام لأسلوبك الراقي، وحوارك الهادف. نعمة الرب تباركك.*


*
وانا بشكرك 

لى رجاء خليك فى المنتدى باستمرار برغم اختلافنا الفكرى والعقيدى مش هيؤثر اننا نتبادل الافكار هنا واكيد هستفيد من لغتك العبرية فى ابحاث 

فضلا وليس امرا عايز اسمع رائيك فى موضوع الفرق بين " ليس كمثله شئ " وليس مثله شئ " ومش هناقشك فيه بس محتاج اعرف الفرق 
*


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

*apostle.paul*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

1. لن أدخر جهدا في إفادتك باللغة العبرية، وكذلك في إثراء النقاش وتبادل الأفكار.
2. بخصوص قوله تعالى: (*لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ*) فأقول:
_ الكاف في (كمثله) زائدة تركيبا لا لفظا؛ وهي تفيد مبالغة النفي.
_ لا يجوز أن تكون زائدة لفظا؛ لأنه خطأ نحوي من وجهين:
1. إن كان لفظ (شيء) اسم ليس؛ فإن خبرها (مثله)، وهنا المشكلة؛ لأنه لا يجوز أن يكون اسم ليس نكرة وخبرها معرفة: : (*لَيْسَ مِثْلَهُ شَيْءٌ*).
2. إن كان لفظ (شيء) خبر ليس؛ فإنه يجب أن يكون منصوبا، فتكون: : (*لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْئًا*)، وأصله: (*لَيْسَ مِثْلُهُ شَيْئًا*)، وهذا الوجه تدحضه الآية.
3. الله ينزه ذاته عن الأشياء وليس مثيله؛ لأنه لا مثيل له: (*وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ*). لكن، لماذا لم يقل  : (*لَيْسَ كَاللهِ شَيْءٌ*)؟ بل قال بما دلالته  : (*لَيْسَ كَمِثْلٍ اللهٍ شَيْءٌ*). الجواب:
لفظ (مثل) مشترك الدلالة، أي له أكثر من معنى، ومن معانيه لفظ (ذات)، ومثاله: (*فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ*)، أي: بذات ما آمنتم به. وعليه، يكون المعنى:  : (*لَيْسَ كَذاتِ اللهٍ شَيْءٌ*). وبهذا يزول اللبس.
4. جملة (*ليس مثله شيئا*) تختلف عن (*لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ*) بالآتي:
_التي دخلت عليها الكاف فيه مبالغة في النفي.
_لفظ (مثل) مع الكاف معناه (ذات)، بينما هو من دونها يفيد التشبيه.
_يمكن الاستغناء عن لفظ (مثل) مع الكاف، وهذا ممنوع إن فقدت الكاف.
_لفظ (مثل) هو اسم ليس من دون الكاف، بينما مع الكاف يكون اسما مجرورا، وهو مع حرف الجر في محل نصب اسم ليس.​


----------



## داعي البشارة (8 أبريل 2014)

> وهو مع حرف الجر في محل نصب *اسم ليس*.


*خبر ليس*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2014)

*كويس جدا انك فهمت الفرق اقتناعك بفهم اخر للنص مش هناقشك فيه 

لكن انا اقتناعى ان النص غير منضبط فكان لازما ان ينفى المثلية عن نفسه وليس عن مثيله لان تركيب الجملة يقول هذا  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كويس جدا انك فهمت الفرق اقتناعك بفهم اخر للنص مش هناقشك فيه
> 
> لكن انا اقتناعى ان النص غير منضبط فكان لازما ان ينفى المثلية عن نفسه وليس عن مثيله لان تركيب الجملة يقول هذا
> *


 *(( لغوياً )) *​*[FONT=&quot]
لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْبَصِيرُ *​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لنفي المماثلة ( فقط ) تقول : ليس مثله شيء *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتُستخدم للتشبيه بالأعلى فى الصفة ولكنه أقل مرتبة فتأتى ( مثل ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فلان مثل الأسد = أنه دون الأسد ...التشبيه هنا بالأعلى فى الصفة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه أقل من الأصل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أستخدمت ( ليس مثله شيء ) فقد أعطيت أن لله مِثل ولكن هذا المِثل أدنى منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا لا يجوز مع الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتأتى الكاف (كَمِثْلِهِ ) للتوكيد على أنعدام المِثل لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولنفى المُماثلة عن ذات الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعناها يكون ( ليس كهُوَ شيءٌ )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك تجد فى الترجمة الأنجليزية أنه لم يستخدم [/FONT]**Non **[FONT=&quot]– أو – [/FONT]**Nothing*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل أستخدم : [/FONT]*​ *Naught **is as His likeness*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أبريل 2014)

> *فمعنى:  (أوائل الأرض) أي:  منذ كانت كرة ملتهبة، تقذفها المذنبات. وقد بدأ النص  اللاحق يفسر النص  السابق، فأوائل الأرض فسره الكتاب المقدس: «إِذْ   لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ   الْمِيَاهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ   أُبْدِئْتُ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ   الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ». فواضح   أنه يتحدث عن الأرض قبل أن تظهر اليابسة والمحيطات والبحار والأنهار   والينابيع والنباتات والحيوانات...إلخ، وهذه هي أوائل الأرض: «وَكَانَتِ   الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً».*



تم طردك نتيجة التفسير على الهوى ونتيجة تكرار ما نبهتك ألا تكرره..

الكلمة العبرية في هذا النص تعني"قبل" وبالتالي فكل كلامك لا قيمة له هنا، والنص السابق يوضح أشياء لم تكن موجودة قبل الأرض، وبالفعل، كل شيء مستحدث على الأرضيصح أن يقال أنها لم تكن موجودة قبل الأرض، فالنص يتكلم عن "اللا بداية"..



> أمَّا الاضطراب، فهو هنا: «مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ (زمن سرمدي)، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ (زمن غير سرمدي)»، فكيف يكون السرمدي مساويا للا سرمدي؟



طبعا الخطأ هنا يعتمد على خطأك السابق..



> وبناء على ترجمة: (قبل أن تكون الأرض) يحدث اضطراب، مع قوله: «إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ».


كيف يحدث إضطراب؟

هل قبل أن يصنع الرب الأرض كانت هناك أرض لكي تتعارض مع "قبل ان تكون الأرض"؟

عندما تعود من الحظر أشرح لي...



> فما فائدة قوله الثاني مع وجود الأول؟ لا شيء؛



الثاني يشرح الفاعل.. لهذا التكوين..



-------

*



			الكلام دا موجود فى الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا الكلام فعلا موجود في التقليد المسيحي، سواء كان الذي نقل إلينا شفاهاً أو كتاباً
*
فكما اوضحت من كلام قائل هذا الكلام أنه يتكلم عن أن معنى "أصل" ليس بمعنى "موجِد" أو "منشيء" بل يتكلم عن العلاقات الأقنومية اللازمنية، فكون ان الآب هو والد الإبن دائماً، فهو بهذا أصل للميلاد، أي والد دائماً بفعل عدم وجود زمن في السرمدية..

وذات الكلام يقال عن الروح القدس.. وأظنك تعرف جيدا كيف قال الكتاب هذا الكلام او التقليد المنقول شفاهاً..



> * يبقى معرفش الكتاب قال ان الكلمة ولد من الاب فى البدء وهكذا الروح انبثق اكتر من كدا معرفش *


الكتاب أيضاً قال:

42 فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 

فاللاهوتيون أنفسهم يشرحون لفظ "أصل" بالولادة والإنبثاق..



> * اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق  *


اللي فوق ده الحق تماماً، أنت مخطيء..



> _لكن، من قول نياقة الأنبا يشوى، يتبين أنِّي لم أخطئ عندما سألت: *فما هو الدليل على كون الآب هو أصل الأقانيم؟*


لقد بينت خطأك من كلام الأنبا بيشوي نفسه..



> 4. ورد في الكتاب المقدس لفظ (*الأزل*) ولفظ (*الأزمنة الأزلية*) ولفظ (*قبل الأزمنة الأزلية*)، فما الفرق بينهم؟


ولماذا إفترضت وجود فرق؟


----------



## داعي البشارة (11 أبريل 2014)

*تلخيص:* يرى زميلنا (*apostle.paul*) أنَّ الاعتقاد بـ(*الآب أصل الأقانيم*) اعتقاد باطل؛ لأنه لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس، فقال:"* اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق*"، وأنا أؤيده في دعواه من جهة أخرى، *فأقول:* كون الآب أصلا فالابن والروح القدس فرع، وهذا ثابت لغة وعقلا، وأي كلام بخلافه لا قيمة له؛ لأنه لا يستند على برهان، بل هو إلباس للحق بالباطل، وكونه لا يجوز أن يكون الأزلي فرعا، فثبت بطلان هذا الاعتقاد؛ حتى لو زعم أنه يراد بالأصل أن الآب والد وباثق.

*ملحظ:* كان لي مداخلتان: مداخلة تفند زعم أنَّ النص القرآني مضطرب، ومداخلة تستأنف حوار النقطة الثانية بعد الانتهاء من النقطة الأولى، *فلماذا اختفتا فجأة؟!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أبريل 2014)

> *تلخيص:* يرى زميلنا (*apostle.paul*) أنَّ الاعتقاد بـ(*الآب أصل الأقانيم*) اعتقاد باطل؛ لأنه لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس، فقال:"* اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق*"،


تم إرسال لك إنذارا للكذب على *apostle.paul بقولك أنه يرى "**أنَّ الاعتقاد بـ(الآب أصل الأقانيم) اعتقاد باطل"..




فأقول: كون الآب أصلا فالابن والروح القدس فرع، وهذا ثابت لغة وعقلا

أنقر للتوسيع...


قد بينت خطأك من جهة المصدر الذي إسستهدت به نفسه، واثبت خطأ تفسيرك ببترك للمعنى الإجمالي لكلام الكاتب..
ومن ناحية أخرى أثبت خطأه..




وأي كلام بخلافه لا قيمة له؛ لأنه لا يستند على برهان، بل هو إلباس للحق بالباطل

أنقر للتوسيع...


دعوا أن الكلام الحق هو الكلام الباطل، وأنه لا يستند على برهان وانه إلباس للحق بالباطل ستحصل بسببها على إنذار، فانت هنا غير مقيّم بل محاور فقط..

*


> * وكونه لا يجوز أن يكون الأزلي فرعا*


هذا تكرار لنفس خطأك الأول الذي رددت عليك فيه ولم أجد لك ردا، بل وهو خاطيء منطقاً، لأن الأزلي لا يكن له فرع محدث لأنه خارج الزمن أصلا..



> فثبت بطلان هذا الاعتقاد


بل ثبت بطلان إعتراضك عندما رددته عليك ولم ترد..




> حتى لو زعم أنه يراد بالأصل أن الآب والد وباثق.


لم تثبت بطلانه بهذا الحق أن الأصل هو أصل الولادة والإنبثاق وليس أصل الإحداث..





> *ملحظ:* كان لي مداخلتان: مداخلة تفند زعم أنَّ النص القرآني مضطرب، ومداخلة تستأنف حوار النقطة الثانية بعد الانتهاء من النقطة الأولى، *فلماذا اختفتا فجأة؟!*


كل المداخلات التي تتكلم في النص المصحفي سيتم حذفها لأنها تخالف قوانين القسم، فطالما لم تناقشها في وقتها فقد أصبحت خارج الحوار الدائر وبالتالي لا يصح أن تكون جزءا أساسيا منه فسيتم حذفها، على أن يتم مناقشتها في القسم المناسب عند إفتتاحه..


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*اهلا عزيزى داعي البشارة 
مع انى كنت افضل انى مكتبش تانى بس مانت فهمته لا علاقة له بما انا اريد ان اقوله اطلاقا
انت بتقول
*


> *تلخيص: يرى زميلنا (apostle.paul) أنَّ الاعتقاد بـ(الآب أصل الأقانيم) اعتقاد باطل؛ لأنه لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس، فقال:" اللى فوق دا فلسفة مش الحق"، وأنا أؤيده في دعواه من جهة أخرى، فأقول:  كون الآب أصلا فالابن والروح القدس فرع، وهذا ثابت لغة وعقلا، وأي كلام  بخلافه لا قيمة له؛ لأنه لا يستند على برهان، بل هو إلباس للحق بالباطل،  وكونه لا يجوز أن يكون الأزلي فرعا، فثبت بطلان هذا الاعتقاد؛ حتى لو زعم  أنه يراد بالأصل أن الآب والد وباثق.*


*

بص يا استاذ داعى البشارة فى فرق بين الحق وشرح وتفسير الحق 

فكرة ان الاب اصل الابن والروح " ارخى " باليونانى origin بالانجليش دى وردت فى شروحات الاباء الكبادوك وكمان بعض الاباء السكندريين وكان المقصود منها تفسير وحدانية الثالوث بانها وحدانية الاصل

وفى تفسير اخر للحق بوحدانية الجوهر 

لكن الحق المطلق المعلن فى المسيح ان فى الازل كان الله الاب ومنه مولود الكلمة قبل الازمنة الازلية وانبثق الروح 

تفسير وحدانية الاقانيم فى الله تدخل فى نطاق اجتهاد بعض الاباء وهذا ما قولت عنه " فلسفة " او محاولة بشرية لتفسير الحق ربما يصيب وربما يخطأ

فانت ادخلت مصطلحات اسلامية لا احب ان استخدمها " اعتقاد باطل " وناقص تقول " هذا كفر "

كل دا ميهمنيش لان طالما التفسير لا يخرج عن الحق فهو مقبول لكن انا لا يهمنى تفسير وحدانية الثالوث على انها وحدانية الاصل ام الجوهر اكثر ما يهمنى الحق ببساطته 


ثانيا من قال ان الاب الارخى او المنبع للابن والروح لا يعنى اطلاقا مطلقا ان الابن والروح فروع للاصل فالمقصود الوحيد من ان الاب هو الينبوع فى الثالوث ان من يخرج منه يكون حاملا لجوهره غير منفصل عنه لانهم نفسهم كانوا يقولوا ان ما هو للاب هو للابن 

فالماء الذى يخرج من الينوع جوهره ماء ولا ينفصل عنه

هكذا الكلمة المولود من الاب يحمل جوهر الاب ولا ينفصل عنه هذا هو المقصود من تعبيرات الاباء 

رجاء بلاش استخدام مصطلحات اسلامية لا افضلها فى الحوار " الباس الحق " و " اعتقاد باطل " وخلافه من كلام ابن تيمية وتلاميذه  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 أبريل 2014)

*انا لا اتفق مع الاباء الكبادوك فى تفسيرهم عن وحدة الراس الذى للاب باعتباره العلة الوحيدة للثالوث انا بتفق مع فكر اثناسيوس 

وتوماس تورانس عرض الفرق بينهم فى كتاب الايمان بالثالوث
*










*فهذا يدخل فى نطاق تفسير الحق ولكن ليس هو الحق هذا هو مانا اقصده  *​​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أبريل 2014)

*فى واحد سلفى بيقول ان الاستواء على العرش حاجة وذات الله حاجة لان الاستواء صفة معلومة بس احنا مش عارفين استوى ازاى " الكيف " بس احنا عارفين الله كويس انه واحد 

وماذا عن طبيعة ذلك الواحد هل يقدر اى شخص ان يغوص فى اعماقها ويشرح لنا ذات الله ؟

نحب نقوله يا عزيزى مفيش حد فيكوا يعرف حاجة عن الله والتفكر فى ذات الله ممنووووووووووووووووووع 

انت ممكن تفكر فى خلقه بس تفكر فى ذاته ممنوع 

اقرا 
*
*قد تقدم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال: «تفكروا في آلاء الله ولا تفكروا في الله»  فالتفكر في ذاته سبحانه ممنوع منه، وذلك أن العقول تتحير في ذلك، فإنه  أعظم من أن تمثله العقول بالتفكير، أو تتوهمه القلوب بالتصوير: {ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير} [الشورى: 11].


خد فتوى كمان 
**فإن  كنت تعني بالتفكر في وجود الله تعالى، التفكر في كيفية وجوده، وفي ذاته  -جل وعلا- فهذا لا يجوز؛ لأن الله تعالى هو الأول الذي ليس قبله شيء،  والتفكر في كيفية وجوده هو من تلبيس إبليس كما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هُرَيْرَةَ- رضي الله عنه- قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَأْتِي  الشَّيْطَانُ أَحَدَكُمْ فَيَقُولَ: مَنْ خَلَقَ كَذَا وَكَذَا حَتَّى  يَقُولَ لَهُ مَنْ خَلَقَ رَبَّكَ، فَإِذَا بَلَغَ ذَلِكَ فَلْيَسْتَعِذْ  بِاللَّهِ وَلْيَنْتَهِ. اهــ .*



*فإن التفكر في ذات الله فضلاً عن الخوض فيها من المضلات التي يزينها الشيطان ليضل بها الناس، قال الله تعالى: وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِهِ عِلْمًا {طـه:110}، وقال تعالى: وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء {البقرة:255}، وقال: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ {الشورى:11}. 
 قال ابن الجوزي في كتاب تلبيس إبليس: ومن  ذلك أن الشيطان يأتي إلى العامي فيحمله على التفكر في ذات الله وصفاته  فيتشكك، وقد أخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فيما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تسألون حتى تقولوا هذا الله خلقنا فمن خلق الله؟  قال أبو هريرة: فوالله إني لجالس يوماً إذ قال رجل من أهل العراق هذا الله  خلقنا، فمن خلق الله؟ قال أبو هريرة: فجعلت أصبعي في أذني ثم صحت: صدق  رسول الله، الله الواحد الأحد الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم له كفوا أحد. انتهى.    
قال أبو جعفر الطحاوي: ولا نخوض في الله ولا نماري في دين الله. قال الشارح: قال أبو حنيفة: لا ينبغي لأحد أن ينطق في ذات الله بشيء بل يصفه بما وصف به نفسه. انتهى.    
قال أبو عبيد القاسم ابن سلام تعليقاً على أحاديث الصفات الذاتية لله تبارك وتعالى: أما  هذه الأحاديث عندنا حق يرويها الثقات بعضهم عن بعض إلا أنا إذا سئلنا عن  تفسيرها قلنا ما أدركنا أحداً يفسر منها شيئاً ونحن لا نفسر منها شيئاً،  نصدق بها ونسكت.  
قال الإمام مالك: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول والسؤال عنها بدعة. انتهى.  
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: تفكروا في آلاء الله ولا تفكروا في الله. رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وأبو الشيخ عن ابن عمر وحسنه الألباني في الجامع، وفي رواية عند أبي نعيم في الحلية: تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تفكروا في الله. حسنه الألباني أيضاً.  
والله أعلم. 
*

*فتوى كمان*

*وعقل  الإنسان المحدود لا يمكن عقلا ولا يجوز شرعا أن يدرك ذات الله عز وجل أو  يتصورها، وكل من يتوهم شيئا في مخيلته أو يرسم شكلا يتوهمه لله عز وجل،  فإنه مشبه، والمشبه يعبد صنما، كما أن المعطل يعبد عدما، كما قال أهل  العلم.
ولهذا، نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن التفكر في ذات الله تعالى، وأمر بالتفكر في آياته، كما في معجم  الطبراني  عن  ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تفكروا في آلاء الله ولا تتفكروا في الله. 
وقد  تتابعت نصوص أهل العلم في النهي عن التفكر في ذات الله عز وجل، والحث على  التفكر في آياته الكونية المرئية، وآياته الشرعية المقروءة، ونعمه التي  تغمر الإنسان وتحيط به.*



*متفكرش فى ذات الله

هو قالك عنده ايد يبقى عنده ايه ازاى معرفش 

استوى على العرش يبقى استوى ازاى منعرفش صدق وخلاص

الكلمة ولد من الاب ايوة ولد ازاى منعرفش صدق وخلاص وبلاش ابليس يلبسك* 

*من كتاب اصول اعتقاد اهل السنة والجماعة*

[ ص: 582 ] *وسئل  * *ربيعة بن ( أبي ) عبد الرحمن * *، عن قوله (  **الرحمن على العرش استوى  **   )  *

* فقال : الاستواء معقول ، والكيف مجهول ، والإيمان به ، قال  **ابن الجراح * *، واجب ، والله عز وجل لا يحد **   . .  *

*ازاى استوى ؟ منعرفش

بس الاستواء وعدم المحدودية دونت ميكس ؟

منعرفش بس احنا عارفين انه استوى وخلاص

حاول يا عزيزى ان لا تتخطى حدودك فانت لا تعرف شئ فى نظرى اتفه دين قدم نظرة الهية عن طبيعة الله هو الاسلام تصل لدرجة السذاجة 
ولا يقارن اى فكر قدم نظرة متقدمة جدا عن الالهيات مقارنة بالفكر المسيحى  *


----------



## داعي البشارة (13 مايو 2014)

*apostle.paul*، تحية طيبة، وبعد:

أنكمل الحوار، أم أضع أجوبة للإسلاميات المثارة؟؟​


----------

